# No 565 in the '08 line-up?



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Did the 565 not last long or have I been out of the loop? It seemed to me it was a perfect compromise between the 585 and 555.
Why did they give it da-boot?
I just bought a white 565...


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Rickyracer said:


> Did the 565 not last long or have I been out of the loop? It seemed to me it was a perfect compromise between the 585 and 555.
> Why did they give it da-boot?
> I just bought a white 565...


Everyone I've talked to who rides a 565 loves it, but I think that frame fell into a weird, mid-high end price level and a lot of people ended up spending the extra few hundred dollars to upgrade to the 585. For 2008, the price on the 585 will come down a little bit, and the 555 will be available again as a frameset. 

*[email protected]*


----------

